# Boyu vs UP inline CO2 atomizers



## Mortis (22 Jun 2010)

Hey guys, Im planning on getting an inline CO2 diffuser/atomizer. My two options are the Boyu and the UP atomizers. Ive heard good things about both but which one would you guys reccommend ? Is the UP atomizer worth the extra cash ? While both have generally favourable views Im hoping someone here has tried both. Also which one is easier to maintain, dissolves CO2 better, etc. Im aiming for a light CO2 mist in my tank. Thanks !


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jun 2010)

I have used both of these, I do prefer the UP Atomizer, it creates a finer mist than the Boyo therefore the bubbles are smaller and dissolve quicker. Also I could not get the Boyo up very high as the larger bubble size created a squeaking effect in the spray bar which was really annoying.

The UP Atomizer also does not need jubilee clips as it has its own ones built in both for the filter hose and co2 tube. 

That was my experience, there are people here using the Boyo with great success also.


----------



## Mortis (22 Jun 2010)

Thanks for that. Any idea on the cleaning, maintainence, longevity of the two ?


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jun 2010)

Mortis said:
			
		

> Thanks for that. Any idea on the cleaning, maintainence, longevity of the two ?


No idea to be honest, used the Boyo for about 6 months, never had to clean it, its gone to a new home now.
The UP haven't used it for much longer than that either, again no problems with it also.


----------



## Mortis (22 Jun 2010)

Good to know. So is the UP worth the extra cash you think ?


----------



## mdhardy01 (22 Jun 2010)

I would say the up isthe better of the two finer mist as stated above
the only thing is you may need to tweak your reg as to work well
the up needs an output pressure of about 1.7bar


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jun 2010)

Mortis said:
			
		

> Good to know. So is the UP worth the extra cash you think ?


In my own opinion yes


----------



## PM (22 Jun 2010)

Just ordered mine after my CAL inline broke!!

Very excited, looks excellent!


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jun 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> Just ordered mine after my CAL inline broke!!



Ouch, that sounds expensive!


----------



## PM (23 Jun 2010)

Yeah, the glass CO2 bit is extremely fragile.

And it was very hard to clean.

This UP should be more robust, not need cleaning as much (as it's hidden from light), and diffuse better. Whoop!


----------



## Mortis (23 Jun 2010)

Cool will place the order. Just checking, for the Tetratec Ex 700 I would need the Medium one right ? The 16/12 one ?


----------



## JAS (27 Jun 2010)

I recently bought both the Boyu and the UP because I've heard good things about both and wanted to compare for myself.

The UP looks a lot nicer and was easier to install because of the lock nuts, but I'm not actually sold on the build quality being better; the plastic seems quite brittle, whereas the Boyu is ugly but built like a tank.

The bubbles from the Boyu are quite large and the diffuser runs with almost no gas pressure at all; I reckon it could almost be used as an air stone with a standard air pump. The UP has bubbles so fine they're almost invisible, but I don't know if I got a slightly duff unit because mine needs 3 bar pressure before the gas will start to move.

Going back to what I said about the plastic seeming to be quite brittle, I can't say I'm too keen on pumping 3 bar pressure into plastic that could potentially burst under the strain. The UP diffuses the gas much more effectively, but when something is plumbed into a filter pipe you also need to be confident you won't end up with a flood.


----------



## mdhardy01 (1 Jul 2010)

What reg are you using I'm looking for an adjustable one?


----------



## Mortis (2 Jul 2010)

I ordered mine a week ago. I told the guy I was doing a review for a big aquarium website so he should pack it well and test it before sending or he would get a bad review. Lol it worked he was all yes sir we will test it and all items are packed well and he even threw in registered post for free which would have been an extra Â£2. 

Just wanted to check if my reg is compatible. It is a welding regulator with 2 gauges. One shows the cylinder pressure and the other shows outlet pressure in kg/cm2. It has a flow control valve on it and with the glass diffusor I keep it between 0.5 and 1 which is marked on the gauge as 'weld'. Higher up on the gauge from 4 - 8 is an area marked 'cut' so I guess my reg is capable of handling the pressure needed for the UP atomizer ?


----------



## JAS (2 Jul 2010)

Your regulator shouldn't have any problem giving a high enough outlet pressure. I think 1 bar is approximately the same as 1 kg/cm2 so anything between 1.5 and 3 on your regulator will probably work.


----------



## gollum456 (2 Jul 2010)

Mortis said:
			
		

> I ordered mine a week ago. I told the guy I was doing a review for a big aquarium website so he should pack it well and test it before sending or he would get a bad review. Lol it worked he was all yes sir we will test it and all items are packed well and he even threw in registered post for free which would have been an extra Â£2.



you are a very, very naughty man! lol i admire your front!


----------



## Mortis (3 Jul 2010)

Ha ha hope it works !


----------



## Mortis (6 Jul 2010)

Got my atomizer today. CAme pretty quick considering I only ordered it last Saturday. Unfortunately I gave my FE for refilling yesterday since it was running low and I wasnt expecting this so soon. Initial impressions : Looks OK, fairly sturdy except for the CO2 connector nipple thingy which looks like it might snap off anytime. Once I set it up I might just use epoxy to fit a bit of tubing there permanently and to reinforce it. Or Ill just wrap it in some foam and duct tape it.


----------



## Mortis (15 Jul 2010)

Finally got round to connecting it today on the filter outlet. Unfortunately, I seem to be having a problem with mine. I have the pressure on the reg all the way up to 2.7 2.8 and I dont think it is diffusing yet. Is there any way to tell if it is working ? I held a light right next to the outlet tube just after the diffusor thinking that the bubbles were dissolving before reaching the tank but I cannot see anything at all. Is there anything I can do or do I have a defective piece ?


----------



## bogwood (15 Jul 2010)

Mortis said:
			
		

> Finally got round to connecting it today on the filter outlet. Unfortunately, I seem to be having a problem with mine. I have the pressure on the reg all the way up to 2.7 2.8 and I dont think it is diffusing yet. Is there any way to tell if it is working ? I held a light right next to the outlet tube just after the diffusor thinking that the bubbles were dissolving before reaching the tank but I cannot see anything at all. Is there anything I can do or do I have a defective piece ?



If its working/diffusing its inpossible not to see the fine mist as it enters the tank.
Mine is set at 1.7. some what higher, than  when i used a diffuser.  Anything much lower, and it wont work..


----------



## Mortis (16 Jul 2010)

Well it started working after leaving it at 3 for about 20 minutes. Today it did the same thing, didnt start working with the pressure set at 2 so I have left it at 3 until it starts. Is this something that happens regularly during the breaking in period and goes away after a while or is something wrong ? It is a bit annoying as I would have to manually start it each day instead of leaving it up to my solenoid.


----------



## bogwood (16 Jul 2010)

Mortis said:
			
		

> Well it started working after leaving it at 3 for about 20 minutes. Today it did the same thing, didnt start working with the pressure set at 2 so I have left it at 3 until it starts. Is this something that happens regularly during the breaking in period and goes away after a while or is something wrong ? It is a bit annoying as I would have to manually start it each day instead of leaving it up to my solenoid.



Something is not right. Mine ran fine from the off. 
Could be your gauge reading is somewhat lower than its saying. So the pressure is struggling!!!!!!!!!!
I would leave at as you have done ,and see what happens. After a couple of hours switch off, then on.It may sort its self out.


----------



## Mortis (16 Jul 2010)

Eeek ! Managed to do something noobish ! I forgot to put in a check valve ! Water flowed right up to the needle valve. The solenoid is working fine and gas is passing through the tube (felt the gas on my face) so I think the needle valve is OK. Problem is, it isnt creating enough pressure on the 2-3 inches of water that filled in the shorter tube after fitting the check valve in. Have I screwed something up ?  (Ive turned it all off now) Will the needle valve and solenoid recover ?


----------



## Mortis (21 Jul 2010)

When the gas is off do you guys get water flowing out the CO2 inlet tube ?


----------



## GHNelson (21 Jul 2010)

Hi Mortis
Put a check valve before the atomiser,this will stop the water getting sucked in to the Co2 line,the chamber should be empty of water when its running properly.Also make sure the check valve arrow is pointing in the Co2 direction,switch on the solenoid to open it.
Sounds like the check valve is in the wrong direction?Or its failed/broken.
Mines is running on 2 bar,and working well.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## bogwood (21 Jul 2010)

Hoggies solution is spot on.

Incidentally, last week my co2 tubing popped off my bubble counter [the final bit to the in line diffuser]  
I had expected to find a flooded carpet, however it appears the water only permutates back very slowly, only a small drop kept appearing every now and then.
What a relief.

Its been replaced with top quality tubing,[ i think the original was suspect, plus the 1.8 bar pressure]

My one way valves are placed  between the bubble counter and the solenoid.  
I actually have two. Last year mine failed,  and water entered the Solenoid valve, and cost me Â£22 to replace.

Cheers


----------



## Mortis (21 Jul 2010)

Initially I hadnt fixed a check valve because the pressure made the tubing blow off but after water flowed all the way up to the solenoid, I got some better tubing and put in a check valve. The solenoid is OK but the needle valve was busted so Im getting a replacement tomorrow. 
Good to know that backflow with the UP is normal as with glass diffusors and airstones. I just assumed that because of the high pressure needed to run it the membrane would be water impremeable


----------



## GHNelson (21 Jul 2010)

Hi Mortis/Co2 users
To save your equipment getting damaged again.
Use three check valves.
1 before the regulator and needle valve.(Last chance to stop damage to regulator through back flow of water)
1 before the bubble counter, on the in Co2 line.(stops back flow of water and kicks in C02 quicker)
1 after the solenoid between the atomiser (stops back flow of water and kicks in the C02 quicker)

Three check valves will be more beneficial to planters who have long runs of Co2 tubing.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Mortis (23 Jul 2010)

Heh thanks for the advice but I can only use a single check valve in my system as the regulator, solenoid and needle valve all fit together in one unit. I bought them separately and assembled it together. The CO2 comes out a push connector and goes straight to the diffusor with a check valve in between. I never really got a bubble counter and just used the gas bubbling through the water filled parts of a glass diffusor as a rough guide.


----------



## Mortis (27 Jul 2010)

Got my new needle valve and its working fine now. I just need t find the right setting so that I dont end up gassing my fish. Any tips ?


----------



## GHNelson (27 Jul 2010)

Hi Mortis
I would go with the normal green colour in your drop checker for 4/5days to see how things go.
Also it depends on your stocking level, different species adapt better than others to injected Co2.
Smaller fish cope better Ive noticed whenever the Co2 indicator fluid is registering lime green.
Go easy and you will not have any disasters.
Regards
hoggie


----------

